# A Worshipful Master



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you ever wondered why our ancient brethren endowed their presiding officer with the title and designation of Worshipful Master? 

Research of Masonic literature fails to shed light upon this subject, however, using one's basic knowledge of the teachings and the Masonic endeavor to assemble an organization of good men and make them better men, we can assume it was their intent to have leading their lodges, the best men available.* I am sure that we can all agree that the success of any endeavor depends primarily upon the leader and his ability to guide the project to its ultimate conclusion.

It is my belief that our forefathers used this title of Worshipful in the hope that their lodges would elect to the leadership positions in the fraternity, men who were the most knowledgeable, most respected, most reputable and therefore most worthy of being worshiped as true Master Masons.* There are many qualities that can enhance a leader's ability to govern his constituents.* The more of these he has, the better his chances of a successful term in office.

Here are my choices:
W*--- Wisdom***************************M*--- Morality
O*--- Originality*************************A*--- Assuredness
R*--- Respectability*******************S*--- Social Skills
S*--- Sincerity***************************  T*--- Temperance
H*--- Humility/Honesty***************E*--- Eagerness
I*--- Integrity*************************   ***R*--- Reliability
P*--- Prudence
F*--- Faithfulness
U*--- Unifying Ability
L*--- Love for all mankind

We as Masons are taught to make our decisions of leadership on the premise of who can best work and best agree.* If a man desires to place himself in a leadership position, he should first take an introspective review of himself and his qualifications.

Too often those desirous* of being elected to lead have delusions of grandeur* and are only interested in titles, honors or personal gain.* This has been and always will be, one of the greatest inhibiter's of our success.

So if you have the desire to be helpful in raising our organization to greater heights through your service as an officer in this glorious fraternity, prepare yourself and join the effort to take Masonry to its highest level.

You will also note that the title of Worshipful is inculcated in the titles of Grand Officers.* It is especially important that we, as Masons, carefully elect the same and that the reputation of the fraternity be uplifted rather than soiled.

Source:Albert E. Foster, Sr.  Sr. Past Grand Master


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice post.


----------

